# Taboo - Lilac Point Siamese



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Taboo - Lilac Point Siamese
This beautiful cat has come back to us, his vaccinations lapsed and he is in need of a dental
He has been past round from pillow to post these last few weeks and is very unsettled so is looking for a home as a only cat with someone who understands the Siamese breed.

Hes very cuddly and loves to curl up on you, but he can be vocal .
Taboo is neutered microchipped and has started his vaccinations again and will need another in 2 weeks time hes having a dental tomorrow. He is adorable but need time to settle and get used to your routine he has been used to going out so a home away from busy roads.

Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing him

Please say you heard about her from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

